# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Harzemşahlar Hakkında Kısa Bilgi

## veli

Türkistanda Ortaçağda kurulan bir Türk devletidir Harzemşahlar. Bu devlet XI. Yüzyılda kurulmuştu.
Harzemşahlar soyu Selçuklu valisi olan Anus Tigin ve onun oğlu Kutbeddin Muhammet ilebaşlar.Kutbeddin zamanında Harzemşahlar büyük bir gelişme göstermiştir. Ve onun döneminde en parlak yıllarını yaşamışlardır. Kutbeddinden sonra oğlu Kızılarslan Atsız Harzemşah olarak görevlendirildi ve ilk yıllarda Selçuklu devletine bağlı kaldı. Ama bir süre sonra Selçuklu Devletinden koparak bağımsızlığını ilan etti. Fakat Selçuklu Devleti daha sonra iyice güçlenince Atsız tekrar tekrardan Selçuklu Devletine bağlandı. Daha sonra ise Atsız ve Sencerin art arda ölümünden sonra Atsızın oğlu İlarslan ve özellikle onun oğlu olan Tökiş ailenin büyük hükümdarı olarak ün kazandılar. 
Fakat bu ünlü yılların sona ermesinden sonra Harzemşahlar 1230 yılında sona erdi.

----------

